# Duyuru > Siyaset >  KKTC Ölkü Ocakları

## axuliuma

KKTC ülkü Ocakları Başkanı sınırdışı edildi 

ünceki akşam olağanüstü toplanan Bakanlar Kurulu, aynı zamanda Volkan Gazetesi personeli olan ülkü Ocakları Başkanı Selçuk Düzgün'ü sınırdışı etme kararı aldı..
Kıbrısta yayımlanan Volkan Gazetesinin haberinde gelişmeler şöyle ifade edildi;
...
Telefonda görüştüğümüz Selçuk Düzgün, "kendisine hiçbir dava okunmadığını, hiçbir suç isnad edilmediğini," Bakanlar Kurulu seni sınırdışı etme kararı aldı" denerek, özel eşyalarını bile almasına fırsat verilmeden, alel acele, üzerindeki elbiselerle sınırdışı edildiğini söyledi...

Geçmiş yıllarda KKTC'de bombalama eylemi gerçekleştirdikleri, PKK'ya yataklık yaptıkları, Güney'deki PKK örgütlenmesi ile gizli temas içinde oldukları için sınır dışı edilen PKK'lıların ülkeye giriş yasağını kaldırarak tekrar KKTC'ye gelmelerini sağlayan CTP-DP hükümeti, vatanı ve milleti için canını vermeye hazır olan ülkücü gençlere karşı başlattığı baskıları tırmandırıyor...

Bu çerçevede önceki akşam olağanüstü toplanan Bakanlar Kurulu, aynı zamanda gazetemiz personeli olan ülkü Ocakları Başkanı Selçuk Düzgün'ü sınırdışı etme kararı aldı...Düzgün, İzmir'e gidecek olan ilk uçağa konarak Türkiye'ye gönderildi...

Hakkını KKTC mahkemelerinde arayacağını belirten Selçuk Düzgün, bu amaçla bir avukat tuttuğunu ve Bakanlar Kurulu kararının iptali için mahkemeye başvuracağını belirtti.

Bir suç işlemişse, kendisine dava okunması ve tutuklanması gerektiğini belirten Selçuk Düzgün, "adi olaylara karışan ve mahkum olan kişiler bile sınırdışı edilmezken kendisinin adalet önüne çıkarılmadan durup dururken sınırdışı edilmesinin, CTP-DP hükümetinin ülkücü harekete karşı yoğunlaştırdığı baskı kampanyasının son halkası olduğunu" vurguladı. Selçuk Düzgün, bu olayla sadece CTP'nin değil, her dönem ülkücü Hareketten destek alan DP'nin de gerçek yüzünün ortaya çıktığını belirterek, KKTC'de yaşayan binlerce ülkücünün DP'nin hukuk dışı sınırdışı kararına onay vermesini unutmayacağını söyledi...

Olayla ilgili olarak bir açıklama yapan VOLKAN Genel yayın yönetmeni Aydın Akkurt ise, Selçuk Düzgün'ün gazetenin bir çalışanı ve yazarı olduğunu, dolayısı ile sadece ülkücü Hareketin değil, VOLKAN'ın da sindirilmek, baskı altına alınmak ve susturulmak istendiğini söyledi... VOLKAN yazarı Selçuk Düzgün'e yapılan hukuk dışı uygulamanın, son günlerde VOLKAN'a yönelik giderek artan saldırıların bir devamı olduğunu belirten Aydın Akkurt, şöyle konuştu:
"KKTC bir hukuk devletidir...CTP-DP hükümeti ise hukuk devleti ilkelerini çiğneyerek KKTC'nin imajına büyük bir darbe vurmuştur...Bayrağımıza saldıran Matsakis'in ve PKK'lıların serbest kalması için çalışanlar, bayrağa sahip çıkan ülkücü hareketin bir liderini hiçbir mahkeme kararı olmadan, keyiflerine göre sınır dışı ediyorlar...

Selçuk Düzgün, çalışma izni ile KKTC'de çalışan, üniversite öğrenimini KKTC'de yapan, tüm sosyal güvenlik yatırımları düzenli olarak yatırılan bir personelimizdir... Bir suç işlemişse tutuklanması, yargılanması ve mahkemenin vereceği cezayı çekmesi gerekirdi...

PKK ile organik bağ içinde oldukları bilinen kişiler bile sınırdışı edilmezken, hukuk ayaklar altına alınarak Selçuk Düzgün'ün sınır dışı edilmesi asla kabul edilemez...KKTC mahkemelerinde Selçuk Düzgün'ün hakkını arayacağız...
KKTC, CTP-DP hükümetinin istediği gibi at oynatacağı babalarının çiftliği değildir...Bu tür baskıların bizi ve ülkücü Hareketi yıldıramayacağını, susturamayacağını bu vesileyle haykırmak istiyorum..."

----------

